# Rating dropped enormously!



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I had a rating of 4.87 it dropped to 3.33 today.

Was this a one star rating that did this. I screwed up a pick up. I pressed start trip when I didn't get the person than cancelled. I assume they rated me. Will uber fix this?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

no.

Uber will NOT fix it.

you need to do another few hundred rides to get the average up.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

"Awesome guy"

"you chagered me too much. it should have only been $20" _News to me._

"Top class service!! Thanks"

"great"

"excellent service "

and last weeks summary 4.58 Really now. 40 5*'s out of 49.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

Yup some person give me a one star saying i picked up the wrong person. But i always ask to verify account so they just lied to uber to get their money back... and uber will not remove the rating. It's like getting an 'F' in a class proving it's a mistake and still effects you GPA no matter what. Some people are complete shitbags and Uber DGAF about you at all. To them you're just a money producing pawn.


----------

